# Favorite FA and DA artists



## Neuron (Oct 3, 2011)

This is a thread for admiring and showcasing artwork of people or friends on FA or DA that you follow. Please include in your post details like how you found the artist, why you think they are a good artist, your favorite things about their artwork, and maybe art styles or characters of theirs you'd like to see drawn! This thread is to help artists you like get more watches and favorites on their art sites, so please include links and examples of their art. If the art is NSFW, please link to it instead and include a warning.

For my first showcase, I want to tell you all about the person who drew the picture in my avatar, ChudilyDoo

As you can see by my avatar, Chu has an absolutely incredible talent for motion and feeling. Her fluffy, soft characters combined with her dynamic movement and 3D perspective make her an artist worthy of being professional grade. I have told her before that people can try for years and years and never be able to accomplish the expressions that she does. If you want a fast, and very cheap commission for the level of quality that she'll give you she is the one you should inquire about. Please go and commission her, she's been doing free request art streams every so often and lamented that she really needs the help, so please donate or commission her! 

She offers full body, detailed and colored commissions for the low price of $25. Her line art and sketches are even cheaper.

Examples: 
















Another artist I recently found is DeZarc. She's still working on her style, but I love her toony style so far. Her poses can be dynamic and she is pretty good at faces. I always love the expressions on her drawings and I also like that her legs are always consistent unlike mine.

Examples:


----------



## davimink (Oct 5, 2011)

aseities

tragelaphus

veramundis


----------



## Neuron (Oct 7, 2011)

davimink said:


> aseities
> 
> tragelaphus
> 
> veramundis


Very nice! But I would like discussion as to why these are good artists, if everyone does not mind.

Next I'm going to feature an artist that I'm not sure is on DA or FA, but his name is Aaron Neathery and he currently publishes a comic on GoComics.com called Endtown. I don't want to give you any spoilers about this comic, but it is about a post-apocalyptic future where a mutagen turns humans into animal people or blood thirsty monsters. The animal mutants and humans immune to the mutagen (that is considered a mutation) live underground in Endtown, while the unmutated humans live above as the dreaded Topsiders. The story is amazing, he is an artist visually and as one of the most incredible story tellers I've ever seen. He can say so much while having put no dialogue in his comic whatsoever.

His comics tug at your heart strings, question very morally challenging situations, and present definitions of what it means to be human. I also am very intrigued that while many furry comic artists would have put the mutations into animal people in a positive light, he does not do such an unrealistic thing. Many of his characters struggle with their mutations and must learn to accept their new forms by means of deep, psychological searching and reflection.

His artwork is a very intense noir style, black and white but full of complex expression, motion, and dynamic interactions between characters. He can draw things as amazing as an upside down city crumbling into dust, to auditoriums full of all kinds of different animal people, to intense gunfights between monsters and topsiders. His artwork knows no bounds, and it serves to show us that intense drama can play out in a space of 4 panels. He's absolutely incredible.

If you would like to read this comic from the beginning, please go here


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2011)

*STIGMATA*










*
GALGARD
*





*Louvelex*





*VRASS*





*LUPESILVERWIND
*








*
PsuedoManitou*


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2011)

I love "finding" new artists that are good, or remembering those whom I forgot. So can we get this thread up and running folks?

Raichul is someone I recently found, and her characters are really interesting and her style is free and fun









Metka04





Yinepu





Nathradas





YMXA





Pram





Seely





PAC





Whiteafi


----------



## Neuron (Oct 8, 2011)

I would personally like to thank Deo for contributing so many artists to this thread! Thank you Deo!

And now I would like to tell you about my friend Stereo

Stereo has amazing art, she draws incredible cartoony characters with dynamic, vivid coloring. God her COLORING. Her pictures are vibrant, full of personality and motion, and she never fails to please the eyes.


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Oct 23, 2011)

miri and nekomonaka, definitely!

Both of them have a nice, distinctive style that is so cute and squishy-looking XD Nekomonaka has some of the best texture use and their toning is excellent.
Miri is so good at painting and limiting the tools they use, I am so jealous of both of their skills |D


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, I'm new here and don't watch many people yet, but here are some I found not in this thread:

Blizzardful
Lovely painterly style, muted colors.

nayoko_Ventila
Makes sculptures and dolls, also has a really adorable 'sona.

Quirachen
Really gorgeous stuff, love her fur.  I have no idea how she has so few pageviews.

Sugarfueld
All kinds of weird and interesting characters.

Yumesanme
Beautiful icons.

jazzycat
Her "35-minute doodles" put my hours of work to shame.  The coloring is amazing.

sarah-grey
Tea-dipped artwork.


----------

